# Indoor to Outdoor



## farmergreen (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi..Can ANYONE help me? I have indoor plants in thier 2nd to 3rd week of flowering. I live in eastern USA and it is early spring. Can I move these girls OUTDOORS to finish flowering or will they stress or revert back to vegging?   I know all about acclimating them slowly to the outdoor sunlight, starting with a shady area. Right now they are on a 10 on and 14 off light cycle. Due to a "situation" these plants MUST be moved outdoors. I can place them where they get more shade than sun once acclimated. We are getting around 12 hours of daylight now. PLEASE HELP ASAP...THANK YOU!!


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 14, 2011)

farmergreen said:
			
		

> Hi..Can ANYONE help me? I have indoor plants in thier 2nd to 3rd week of flowering. I live in eastern USA and it is early spring. Can I move these girls OUTDOORS to finish flowering or will they stress or revert back to vegging? I know all about acclimating them slowly to the outdoor sunlight, starting with a shady area. Right now they are on a 10 on and 14 off light cycle. Due to a "situation" these plants MUST be moved outdoors. I can place them where they get more shade than sun once acclimated. We are getting around 12 hours of daylight now. PLEASE HELP ASAP...THANK YOU!!


 
It all depends on the sensitivity of the strain you have. Some strains would do what you want to do with no problems. Other strains might revert to vegging or even turn Hermie on you.

It's anyone's guess what your strain and phenotype will do under your specific circumstances.

The key word there is "GUESS".

If you want to risk the above responses to the action, then go for it. Be prepared to suffer the consequences or perhaps the benefits.

Good luck to you regardless of which way you go.


----------



## farmergreen (Apr 14, 2011)

THANK YOU for your reply SB:aok: I am fairly certain these were seeds from an AK-47 plant. I bow to your expertise on this matter as I am more of an outdoor gardener. Do you know how an ak-47 strain would do going from 3 weeks of flowering in 10 on and 14 off light to all outdoor light at about 12 hrs per day for now..I believe they should be mature in another 4-6 weeks. :woohoo: They were on a 14 on and 10 off cycle before I cut back to 10 on and 14 off...Thank You again for your reply ....I need to do something ASAP.... :holysheep:


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 14, 2011)

We passed the equinox in March on the East coast--our days are 12hrs45mins now and growing.  You'll probably revert to veg then reflower in the fall.  That's a lot of time for something to go wrong. JMO. But, if you've got nothing to lose anyway, why not go for it?

Why are you running 10/14?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2011)

farmergreen said:
			
		

> THANK YOU for your reply SB:aok: I am fairly certain these were seeds from an AK-47 plant. I bow to your expertise on this matter as I am more of an outdoor gardener. Do you know how an ak-47 strain would do going from 3 weeks of flowering in 10 on and 14 off light to all outdoor light at about 12 hrs per day for now..I believe they should be mature in another 4-6 weeks. :woohoo: They were on a 14 on and 10 off cycle before I cut back to 10 on and 14 off...Thank You again for your reply ....I need to do something ASAP.... :holysheep:



Why are you flowering with a 10/14 cycle?  This can literally cut your yield in half.

I would expect them to reveg as the days are getting longer, rather than getting shorter.  This may be more true because you are only exposing them to 10 hours of light now and you want to put them into 12 hours of light, several hours of partial light (dawn and dusk), and far less than 14 hours of dark and days that are getting longer rather than getting shorter.


----------



## farmergreen (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank You PH...In answer to your question..I do not know why I am running 14-10...Basically because I always knew there was a chance they may have to go outdoors...So I started them out on 14 on and 10 off..When I cut back to 10 on and 14 off they started flowering...I really wanted to finish them out indoors and then re-generate them outdoors in late May or early June...They are in pots now but can be put into the ground once matured and clipped. But due to circumstances beyond my control..they need to go OUT...I can keep them in shade all day until they are acclimated...and slowly give some full sun...They will be getting early morning sun amd evening shade...I just wonder if they will finish flowering or revert in 4-6 weeks time? Or herm out...I do not want to lose them to either of those evils...Although reverting is the lesser of the two...I know I probably went about this bassackards..but it was a lil hobby that grew out of boredom..and the fact that I may not get another season........I usually am an all outdoor gardener and have already geared up for a fall harvest...But was hoping to finish these girls out...Best Advice?? Stick it out indoors? Try HALF of them Outdoors? ALL of them outdoors? I have already moved half out...they been out for 4 days now...weather is co-operating nicely...cool days and nights and some rain...They look great so far....So...I hope someone can tell me the bottom line...In or Out? THANKS!!!!


----------



## farmergreen (Apr 14, 2011)

Sooooooooooo....Would it be prudent and in the best interest to just bring them back in....adjust the lights to a 12/12 schedule and hope for the best? I don't mean to be an idiot ...Its a case of very bad nerves...Some ppl are so lucky to live in a state that allows medical MJ and legal to grow your own medicine...Unfortunately I am not in one of those states but definately qualify as a patient. I only want to grow my own in what time I have left but am having major panic attacks with it INSIDE my house...Do I just need to grow a pair and hope for the best indoors? Any good lawyers out there willing to help me out if they take me down?  I'm too old to go to prison .....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes.  If you want a harvest before late fall, I would advise bringing them n and putting under 12/12 light.  Tell us about your grow space--maybe we can offer some ideas to help keep it stealthy.  

Why are you so paranoid and why do you believe that it is safer outside than indoors?  I have been growing indoors many, many years without incident.  The biggest thing is to tell no one and keep your grow stealth--no grow stuff or clippings lying around and keep odors under control.


----------



## farmergreen (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi HG...Thank You for your reply..My grow space is stealthy enough....Its just that I know what they can do to you if they do happen upon your secret...Been there and done that and it was no picnic...That was 5 yrs ago...My thinking is if they are ourdoors....well away from my home...I can deny them...and maybe sleep better at night...But I have made the decision to bring them in and go 4-6 more weeks...on a 12/12 schedule...And may God favor the foolish...


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 14, 2011)

farmergreen said:
			
		

> Hi HG...Thank You for your reply..My grow space is stealthy enough....Its just that I know what they can do to you if they do happen upon your secret...Been there and done that and it was no picnic...That was 5 yrs ago...My thinking is if they are outdoors....well away from my home...I can deny them...and maybe sleep better at night...But I have made the decision to bring them in and go 4-6 more weeks...on a 12/12 schedule...And may God favor the foolish...


 
As long as the odor is controlled and you don't jack your power bill through the roof, I think inside growing is WAY safer than outside.

I wonder how many people get busted for small outside grows as compared to small inside grows?

It's always made a feeling of fear in me to think of plants growing outside. Everyone in the cops knows when to watch them for harvest. Motion cameras that don't require a flash are easy to set up. They have wild game cameras that are made just for that. Cops set one up on your plants outside and just wait until harvest time. Then you go to court and try to deny a full color photo of yourself harvesting the plants.

No thanks. I feel way safer doing my growing indoors. JMO.


----------



## farmergreen (Apr 16, 2011)

One last question...If they are used to 10 on and 14 off will it affect them to go to 12/12???? THANKS!


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 16, 2011)

farmergreen said:
			
		

> One last question...If they are used to 10 on and 14 off will it affect them to go to 12/12???? THANKS!


 
Yes, it's going to make them start flowering....   :holysheep:


----------



## heshani1999 (May 26, 2011)

As my experience Indoor growing is the best.it's much safer to the plant.If you really want to take them out you have to take risk and place them a shady area because the plants have to get used to the different.They can't do it at once.


----------



## DickQuark (Aug 15, 2014)

farmergreen said:


> Hi..Can ANYONE help me? I have indoor plants in thier 2nd to 3rd week of flowering. I live in eastern USA and it is early spring. Can I move these girls OUTDOORS to finish flowering or will they stress or revert back to vegging? I know all about acclimating them slowly to the outdoor sunlight, starting with a shady area. Right now they are on a 10 on and 14 off light cycle. Due to a "situation" these plants MUST be moved outdoors. I can place them where they get more shade than sun once acclimated. We are getting around 12 hours of daylight now. PLEASE HELP ASAP...THANK YOU!!


I know this is an old post but an age old question so I will add my 2 cents.
I have successfully done this but it's tricky. you definitely have alot of factors to content with. I would say use soil or medium with little nitrogen as the N can make plants stretch Keep the Phosphates going to keep plants flowering and avoid seaweed and other nutrients that contain cytokinians (a hormone that can make them want to veg out). Also Face plants with western exposure as western sun has more red spectrum. limit eastern exposure as eastern sun tends to have more blue light. Plan it so plants will be done in early spring as day length will increase and usually revert plants back to bud cycle (this will vary depending on the strain you have. Also If your plants are short you may be able to cover them with a big trash can or something for part of the day to shorten day length. good luck


----------

